# Baby update



## JahDucky (Mar 10, 2010)

ITS A GIRL!


----------



## maemovesmadlyon (Mar 10, 2010)

So cute.


----------



## JahDucky (Mar 10, 2010)

Were naming her Abigail Vera Sharp.

I may give her the nickname Oli though. In Spain its Ola but Ill still say Oli.


----------

